

Show HN: Directory Index Media Player - andornaut
https://github.com/andornaut/dimpl

======
andornaut
DIMPL is a small React-based Chrome app that lets you stream (some) audio and
video files from your webserver, using only the directory indexes that your
webserver can be configured to create.

You can also install DIMPL as a standalone Electron application.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/directory-index-
me...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/directory-index-media-
pla/bcanaaidccjjjigbdiegafllllpbgkdg)

------
xai3luGi
I thought this would be a media player that discovered music/video on the web
via Apache/etc directory indexes :(

------
uberneo
Can it be used with Owncloud?

~~~
andornaut
I haven't used Owncloud myself, but judging by the docs on ArchWiki, it
appears that Owncloud is served by a web server such as Apache or Nginx. If
that's the case, then you would just need to mount your media directory to a
web-accessible location and then enable automatic directory indexes.

More info:

[https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings#Directory_Li...](https://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings#Directory_Listings)

[http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_autoindex_module.html](http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_autoindex_module.html)

